# Celeb news.. um wow



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/features/20050427-1805-people-cruise.html
http://entertainment.msn.com/movies/hotgossipb

Tom Cruise is dating Katie Holmes! Who woulda thought, then again Britney pregnant with winner of a husband, Kevin is on another thing


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

got to add to that...

Renee Zellweger and Kenny Chesney getting married is even weirder!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

What is it with celebs getting married two weeks after meeting each other?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I think they have so much ego they think its true love not the they worship me syndrome. The person they think they know is the screen actor/actress and not the true preson. That is why they also have 7 or 8 marriages in their lifetime. They fall in love with the charcter on screen and think it is the true person.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Isn't Kenny Chesnee the guy who ironically had that song "Celebrity" which touched on that very issue?

"... yeah I can fall in and out of love,
have marriages that barely last a month;
When they go down the drain,
I'll blame it on the fame, 
and say it's just so tough...
being a celebrity..."

Of course, I can't really blame him. If I had the chance to impulsively marry Rene Zellweiger out of the blue like that, I'd go for it, too. I'm not sure what SHE was thinking, though.


----------



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

I just have to say that I went to highschool with Katie. I don't keep in touch with her now, but I have friends that are still friends of hers, and she is still the same grounded and level-headed person that she was way back in highschool. She was gone most of senior year shooting Ice Storm, and when she was there, she was just a regular senior. She never made herself seem bigger or more important than anyone else.

I've heard that she is still a bit star struck with Tom, but it seems very genuine. And judging from the interviews that I've heard Tom say, that he's smitten with her, that she's the real deal, I think it's great. It does seem like an odd pairing, but the feelings seem genuine.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

TheOldSalt @ Sat May 14 said:


> Isn't Kenny Chesnee the guy who ironically had that song "Celebrity"  which touched on that very issue?
> 
> "... yeah I can fall in and out of love,
> have marriages that barely last a month;
> ...



sorry that was brad paisley....most of kennys songs lately are about him wanting to get married

"tonights the night couldnt get much better
down on one knee on her mamas front step
man im gonna die if she really says yes
hey i wanna know how forever feels"


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh. Okay. I get those guys all mixed up for some reason.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol


----------

